# Mango Wine Recipe



## bluelight320

Does anyone have a recipe for Mango Wine?

Cordially,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## cpfan

The answer to this type of question is to ask your favourite search engine about "jack keller mango".

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques57.asp

Sorry haven't tried this recipe.

Steve


----------



## bluelight320

That seems like a real small batch of wine.

Cordially,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## cpfan

Rich:

What are you looking for? Most fruit wine recipes are for one gallon.

Steve


----------



## Wine Maker

As Steve said, most fruit wines recipes are for one gallon batches. Making wine from fresh fruit, such as mangos and berries can be very expensive. At $3.99 a pint for fresh raspberries you would spend an awful lot of money to make a 5 gallon batch. One gallon batches are nice because the investment is not all that much and you can experiment. Then if the wine comes out good, increase the recipe to make as much as you want.


----------



## Luc

I think Bluelight is able to lay his/hers hands on some 
mangos and therefore asks.

I never buy any fruitat the grocery, well exept banana's that is.

Most fruit can be obtained for free or for very low prices.
I pick my own blackberries, elderflowers, elderberries, rose hips, dandelions and apples for free in the environment.

Plums I get for free as much as I want (last year 200 kilo:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/07/soms-lopen-de-dingen-in-het-leven.html
from a friendly fruitfarmer who does not have time to do it himself. Plums are economically worthless over here.

Strawberries, pumpkins can be gotten from local farmers and growers at very low prices.

So am I living at the country site ???
No suburbian Rotterdam.

I am making 1 gallon (well actually 5 liter) batches only for trial purposes, to see if I like the wine. Not because of the price.

However you have to be willing to put some effort in this hobby.
Not only in making the wines but also in bicycling or walking through the environment and be willing to spend hours in picking the fruit.

Ok, this was a bit off the original subject.

I have here a link to a web-site with hundreds of recipes.
Just put mango in the search ingredients option and several recipes will submerge:

*****************************

Luc


----------



## bluelight320

Believe it or not, I've found mangos for $1.00 each and plan on making the 1 gallon batch to see how it turns out.

I have (2) related questions about my mango wine. I know that everyone has their preferences as to what type of fermenter they put their wine in. Where I work, I have access to thousands of plastic pails with lids that are able to be used 1 more time before they meet their life expectancy. All I have to do is drill a hole for a spigot and another for a bung & airlock. These pails are white in color.

My first question is.......should I somehow drape a black cloth around the pail to prevent sunlight from coming in or would the pail, as it sits now, be sufficient to make my wine?

The second question has to do with the type of yeast to use. The link that I followed earlier in response to my original question about a recipe for mango wine indicated that I should use montrachet or champagne wine yeast. Does anyone have their preference as to what yeast they would prefer?

Thanks all for your help!

Cordially,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## Wine Maker

I can't help you with the yeast as I haven't made mango wine but as for covering the fermentation pail, it's not necessary unless you are fermenting in a room that has windows. If that is the case I would be more inclined to cover the windows with curtains or shades to prevent the sunlight from coming into the room and also to help reduce the heat from the sun.


----------



## Luc

First make sure that the pails are food grade.
And be sure to know what has been inside.

Even if food has been in the pails it might take
a lot of effort top get the smell out.

Also look for scratches. Ideal for bacteria
to live in. Especially if there was food in them previously.

If the pail is not to big you could put it in
a plastic bag. That should keep the light out.
Then again I think mangos will make a (sorry never tried it so an educated guess) white wine.
White wines are not prone to decolour under sunlight.

I would not shoot for to high alcohol.
About 11% would be my goal.

Luc


----------



## bluelight320

Luc,

The pails were used already for sliced peaches and presumably are food grade already since they had the peaches in and there are no scratches. I work in a plant that makes apple juice, applesauce, and different type of fruit pie fillings.

Yes, I believe that the mango wine probably would be a white wine (or close to it). I'll probably still go ahead and wrap a black trash bag around it to shield it because I can't get away from windows in my house.

Thanks for your assistance once again.

Cordially,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA

5 gallons of Apple Juice Wine already in the fermenter!


----------



## Benjo's Mom

This looks really good. My mother's new husband is from Costa Rica and they both enjoy mangos. I think this will be oneof my next small batches, so that I can surprise them with it on their first anniversary


----------

